# High calorie food for an extremely active dog?



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I need to put some weight on Scarlett...she is an adult mini aussie, weighs 22 lbs and needs to gain at least 5 lbs. She checked out fine at the vets and was wormed. The vet agreed she is thin. She eats 2 cups of food per day plus treats, plus toppers of ground beef and raw eggs. She is very active, one of the most active dogs I've ever seen. Wondering what foods out there are known for being high calorie? I read about satin balls but I'm looking for something I can feed her long term.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

What are you feeding her now?


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Purina One, either lamb and rice or chicken and rice.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

This is a list of common kibble calorie counts
http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:BEulR-qoyQ0J:www.petobesityprevention.com/images/Dog_Dry_Foods.pdf+sams+club+dog+food+calories+per+cup&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a

Would a puppy food be a good idea? 

I can put weight on my senior dog if I add more meals a day. Twice a day, she pooped out the extra. Three times a day she gained the weight.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

Take a look @ Orijen and EVO Small bites-- fairly high in calories ,protein, and calories. I have had to keep weight on my dogs due to their high activity level & metabolism-- I feed orijen 6 fish& EVO when I can't feed raw-- usually when I travel w/ my dogs. A website that will tell you Kcals per cup & other info is dogfoodanalysis.com.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Try feeding Blue Buffalo Wilderness. This food has very high calorie content per cup. 

It's 586 kcal/cup. 

I believe there is a food with 700+ kcal/cup but for the life of me I can't remember what it was. It's a very uncommon brand.


----------



## shets114 (Sep 10, 2008)

Check on VF Complete www.arkat.com VF has the highest level of calories on the market. There performance food is 632 k/cals per cup.


----------

